# Spots on glass... removal suggestions.



## 3Letter (Sep 16, 2002)

Ok here is the deal. 
I have these crazy annoying waterspot looking spots all over the glass on my car. 
The only places it is not is on the rear hatch and the front winshield where the wipers have seemed to have rubbed them off. 
I have tried everything to get them off the side glass and where the wipers don't reach. I tried CLR, Coke (don't laugh), vinegar, elbow grease out the wahzoo, 5 different brands of glass cleaner and still have not put a dent in these spots. I need methods/ideas that won't scratch the glass. 
thanks


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Spots on glass... removal suggestions. (3Letter)*

I heard Bar Keepers Friend works really well. You sould be able to get it at almost any grocery store. Never tried it, just heard it works. It's abrasive but not harsh.


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Spots on glass... removal suggestions. (groesche)*

someone in the detailing forum mentioned mineral spirits or something







to take sap off of your paint. if it can take it off paint with no problems i dont see whyit couldnt take off something similair from a windshield.... 
also. you could try a razor blade! or a S.O.S pad.. if you try the pad, make sure you wash and clean your car! try to keep as much of the crap the sos pad leaves behind on a towel or something.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Spots on glass... removal suggestions. (3Letter)*

I had mineral deposits on my 2nd Jetta (89) all over the windows but nothing on the paint. The car came from New York (I'm in Oregon) and I found NOTHING would take that stuff off. I tried CLR, steel wool, all sorts of chemicals, abrasives, everything. Unless someone out there knows of some magic chemical, you just might be stuck with living with it or replacing all the windows.


----------



## Gallucci (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Spots on glass... removal suggestions. (3Letter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4Rings* »_ Unless someone out there knows of some magic chemical

A product called *A-MAZ*,works undoubtedly the best








This stuff took off thirteen+ years worth the build up off my windows from sitting outside in Oregon weather,with just a little bit of elbow grease.
Contact info:
Pacific Sun Makers Inc.
Sacramento,California.95815
1-800-921-6861

They do sell retail(just called) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

